# Getting year-old dog into exercise?



## YoungZebeee (Jun 29, 2014)

Hi. I have a female, year and one month old toy poodle, Zebedee, which has been at my home since yesterday. From what I know, the previous owner only gave her walks (I'm unaware if they let her off the lead or not) without exercises with a ball or toy to use inside or out. Because of that, she's been rather lazy. I've bought a tug toy but she won't even look at it. After Zedebe's settled in properly, is there a good way to get her into exercising more than just walks. Also, we haven't had her off the lead yet during walks.

Thanks


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Congratulations on your new poodle - you do know we love photos here, don't you?!

I would not let her off lead in unenclosed areas for several weeks, until you are absolutely sure that she will come to you when called, regardless of distractions. Many, many dogs are lost in the first few weeks in a new home because they have slipped their collars, or been let off too soon, and run.

Not all dogs are interested in toys, but most dogs are interested in something - often food. You may find she will chase a toy that has a tiny treat tucked inside it, or play chase and hide and seek with you once she is settled. She may enjoy a flirt pole - a sort of giant version of a fishing pole cat toy. And training games for treats will help to get her brain working, along with Hunt the Treat, where you hide a few around the room for her to find (start with easy and obvious places, and gradually make it more difficult). For the first week or two I would try to keep to her old schedule as far as possible, though - she will have a lot of new stuff to learn and adapt to, and you don't want to overwhelm her.

Patricia McConnell has a little book - Love knows no age limit - on rehoming an adult dog, that you may find helpful in guiding her through these early weeks and months. It is available as a downloadable ebook, if you look online.


----------



## YoungZebeee (Jun 29, 2014)

fjm said:


> Congratulations on your new poodle - you do know we love photos here, don't you?!
> 
> I would not let her off lead in unenclosed areas for several weeks, until you are absolutely sure that she will come to you when called, regardless of distractions. Many, many dogs are lost in the first few weeks in a new home because they have slipped their collars, or been let off too soon, and run.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Hehe, I've been meaning to do that. 

Ok, I'll make sure not to do that. 

Is there any recomended treats that's popular? We're having problems with some of paperwork, and the previous owner hasn't told us what she prefers (not counting the normal food she had). I'll keep her schedule to normal as you said.

I'll buy it soon, when my kindle's charged. Thanks so much for the advice!

Here's the mophead Zebedee's going to the groomers soon.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Cicken - or any cooked meat - is pretty universally popular, as is cheese in small quantties! Primula type cheese in a tube is useful, as you can let the dog lick off a scrap at a time. There are recipes for liver cake and biscuits, and tuna versions, on the forum if you run a search for them. I rarely buy treats these days as there have been so many horror stories about those originating in China, and the packaging tends to tell only where they were packed, not where they come from.


----------



## YoungZebeee (Jun 29, 2014)

fjm said:


> Cicken - or any cooked meat - is pretty universally popular, as is cheese in small quantties! Primula type cheese in a tube is useful, as you can let the dog lick off a scrap at a time. There are recipes for liver cake and biscuits, and tuna versions, on the forum if you run a search for them. I rarely buy treats these days as there have been so many horror stories about those originating in China, and the packaging tends to tell only where they were packed, not where they come from.


Ah, thanks. I'll defiantly try that! Really? I've never heard of that before, but I'll be sure to be careful anyway.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Liver cake! It's easy-peasy to make (well, fairly!) and you can also do it as a tuna cake.

Basically, 1lb of lamb's liver, fry it off, chop into chunks, pop into a food processer and blitz. Add one egg, a splash of milk and a handful of plain flour (or rice flour if you prefer). Blitz together, put it on a lightly greased (or non-stick) baking tray spread to a depth of about 3/4 of an inch and cook in a pre-heated oven at around 200 degrees C for around 15-20 mins.

Allow to cool thoroughly, cut into little bite size pieces, and freeze - then you can just take a few out at a time to use! You can cut or break them into very little pieces too.

You can fiddle the recipe to suit your dog - I use 2 eggs as I find it binds together better - and you can add a clove of finely chopped garlic... but I don't like garlic breath!

Tiny pieces of cheese, a dog biscuit broken into little pieces, chopped raw carrot, or even just kibble. 

We use treat balls for ours like this Good Boy Dog Toy Treat Ball Puzzle: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies

They love them!

We used to use bought dog treats, but other than biscuit bones we don't any more as Pippin gets a dicky tummy so we try and feed her only natural stuff.

ETA: forgot what they call Bully Sticks on here... Also known as Bull's Pizzles... dried bull's err, penis... sounds disgusting, but the dogs love to chew on them. They're a bit pricy over here though, so they're an occasional treat.


----------



## ivy6 (Jul 1, 2014)

Dr Sophia Yin has an interesting video on how to teach a dog to play fetch. You might find it helpful.


----------

